# Zoo Galaxie on Amazon



## Trebor127 (4 Feb 2015)

Has anyone ordered from Zoo Galaxie on Amazon?

Looking at the JBL E1501 and it is extremely cheap on there.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/JBL-6021200...UTF8&qid=1423058224&sr=1-1&keywords=jbl+e1501

Rob


----------



## ian_m (4 Feb 2015)

Good price, but watch out, you may get clobbered for P&P from Germany and sometimes import duty (6% ?) and import duty handling charges (£10-£20).


----------



## Trebor127 (4 Feb 2015)

ian_m said:


> Good price, but watch out, you may get clobbered for P&P from Germany and sometimes import duty (6% ?) and import duty handling charges (£10-£20).


No duty as in EU. They have decent reviews but not sure if any from UK. It appears to be £5 delivery.


----------



## ian_m (4 Feb 2015)

Ok well spotted. Just need to change the plug to 13A UK...done.

I paid £149 from zooplus.co.uk in Feb 2012, came with German plug and 13A adapter, which together is quite large and has fitting next to other plugs in a 4 way extension block, so I just cut it off and put UK 13A plug on.


----------

